#  Krankheiten >   Frage zu Nebenwirkungen Wirkstoff Nebivolol >

## U.S.

Guten Morgen, ich habe mal eine Frage zum Wirkstoff Nebivolol, an die Mediziner hier. 
In dem Beipackzettel steht unter anderen ebenfalls Wassereinlagerungen und Symptome der Schaufensterkrankheit. 
Diese Schaufensterkrankheit, wie macht sich die bemerkbar. Beschrieben steht mit Schmerzen, dass man nicht lange Strecken laufen kann. 
Ist das ähnlich wie die Laufstörungen bei B 12 Mangel? 
Wodurch wird es ausgelöst? Durch den Wirkstoff (Obwohl es bei BB ja allgemein steht) oder durch die Senkung des Blutdrucks, wenn er zu niedrig ist. 
Wodurch entstehen die  Ödeme bei  Betablocker? 
Vielleicht kann mir  hier jemand Auskunft geben. 
LG Urs

----------


## StarBuG

Die pAVK (periphere arterielle Verschlusskrankheit) heißt umgangssprachlich auch Schaufensterkrankheit.
Es sind Durchblutungsstörungen der Extremitäten.
Je nach Stadium treten Schmerzen beim Gehen (Belastung) auf, die wieder verschwinden, wenn die Betroffenen stehen bleiben.
Damit dies nicht so auffällt, blieben die Betroffenen häufig vor Schaufenstern stehen, daher auch der Name. 
Mehr Infos zur pAVK: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arterie...hlusskrankheit

----------


## Ulrike 2000

Ich hatte die Frage so verstanden, warum ein Beta- Blocker genau diese Nebenwirkungen auslösen kann. Was passiert im Körper, wenn die Einnahme des Medikaments oben beschriebene Symtome auslöst? 
Liebe Grüße Ulrike

----------


## U.S.

Danke, die erste Frage ist damit beantwortet und diese Untersuchung ergab bei mir auch keine Befunde. 
Die 2. Frage hat Ulrike freundlicherweise noch einmal wiederholt. 
Warum sind die Schaufensterkrankheit und Ödeme Nebenwirkungen von Betablocker, bzw den o.g. Wirkstoff? 
LG Urs

----------


## U.S.

Guten Morgen, ich wollte bitte noch einmal nachfragen, kann das Fachpersonal weiter helfen? 
LG Urs

----------


## Die Jette

Hallo U.S., 
Ich versuchs mal, hoffe Dir damit zu helfen. 
Zur Schaufensterkrankheit:
Durch die Beta-Blocker entsteht eine periphere Durchblutungsstörungen (die feinen Gefäße werden schlechter mit Blut versorgt).
Grund ist die Vasokonstriktion der Gefäße in Haut und Extremitäten.
Die Vasokonstriktion ist eine physiologische Reaktion (normaler Vorgang im Organismus), die dazu führt, dass der Gefäßquerschnitt und damit die Durchblutung hinter dem betroffenen Gefäßabschnitt verringert werden. Auslösend ist eine Kontraktion (zusammenziehen) der glatten Gefäßmuskulatur. 
Zu den Ödemen:
Erklärungsversuch: durch die schlechte Durchblutung wird der Abtransport des verbrauchten Blutes in den Venen behindert. Hier kann es zu einem sogenannten Stau kommen. Dieser Stau bewirkt, dass sich der Druck im venösen (zum Herzen hinfliessendes Blut) System erhöht. Durch den erhöhten Druck wird Flüssigkeit in das umliegende Gewebe gepresst (überwiegend in Regionen, die weiter weg vom Herzen liegen, wie z.B. den Beinen). 
Gruß 
Die Jette

----------


## U.S.

Hallo Jette, recht vielen Dank, das habe ich sehr gut verstanden. 
Was ich nun aber noch nicht verstehe - meine Arzt sagte die Betablocker wirken gefäßerweiternd, das der Blutdruck sinkt. 
Ebenfalls hatte ich ja eine geringe Dosis Diov.... verschrieben bekommen, was ebenfalls die Gefäße erweitern soll, um den Blutdruck zu senken.  
Mein Blutdruck ist nur früh erhöht und nur der 1. Wert auf 150 der 2. Wert ist immer um 80 und darunter. Mit der Einnahme von Beiden Präparaten fällt aber der 2. Wert dann auf 60 runter und das bremst mich dann aus. Außerdem habe ich bei dem Diov., was ich vorher nie hatte starke Wassereinlagerungen am Bauch bekommen.  
Darum sollte ich versuchen, erst eine Wassertablette, die direkt das Wasser aus den Organen entfernt zu nehmen. Leider wurde es dadurch in den nächsten Tagen noch stärker.  
Außerdem bewirkt die Einnahme von beiden Medikamenten einen starken Antstieg des TSH Wertes bei mir, so dass ich nach den Werten wieder in einer UF gekommen bin, das wiederum hat ebenfalls Ödembildung zur Folge.  
Meine HÄ sagt leider auch nur versuchen, was passiert, da Ödeme durch Herzschwäche und Nieren ausgeschlossen wurden bei allen Fachärzten, die keine Erklärung für die Ödeme haben. Doppler wegen Venen, ergab auch kein Befund. 
Lymphdrainagen waren zwar super und hilfreich aber nur für einen Tag auch Wickeln brachte keinen Erfolg. Dann auf einmal ist der Spuck total vorbei und die Ödeme sind nicht abhängig vom Wetter. Bei Hitze habe ich oft ganz schlanke Beine. 
Jetzt schaue ich mal nach den Nahrungsmittel und lasse abends KH weg. 
Vielleicht kann mir hier jemand von den Fachpersonal einen Tipp geben. 
Ich bin in Behandlung und auch bei Fachärzten, aber es herrscht Schulterzucken und ich möchte doch bitte sofort einen Hinweis geben, wenn ich die Lösung gefunden habe oder einen Tipp erhalten habe. 
Was ich sehr gut finde, bei den Arztgesprächen, zu denen ich auch alle Befunde mit nahm, dass die Ärzte nicht einfach sagen, es liegt da oder daran, wenn sie es nicht wirklich wissen, sondern sagen - wir müssen versuchen. 
Ist nun sehr lang, mir aber sehr wichtig.  
Vielen Dank im Voraus LG Urs 
Bitte entschuldigt, wenn ich nerve, aber bei einem Forum mit so vielen Fachrichtungen, kann ich mich einfach nicht zurück halten.

----------


## Muschel

> Mein Blutdruck ist nur früh erhöht und nur der 1. Wert auf 150 der 2. Wert ist immer um 80 und darunter. Mit der Einnahme von Beiden Präparaten fällt aber der 2. Wert dann auf 60 runter und das bremst mich dann aus. Außerdem habe ich bei dem Diov., was ich vorher nie hatte starke Wassereinlagerungen am Bauch bekommen.

 Was sagt denn der/die behandelnde Arzt/Ärztin zu den Werten nach der Tabletteneinnahme? 150/80 stellt nicht den höchsten Blutdruck dar, vielleicht ist die verschriebene Dosis zu hoch.    

> Jetzt schaue ich mal nach den Nahrungsmittel und lasse abends KH weg.

 Wieso?   

> Ich bin in Behandlung und auch bei Fachärzten, aber es herrscht Schulterzucken und ich möchte doch bitte sofort einen Hinweis geben, wenn ich die Lösung gefunden habe oder einen Tipp erhalten habe.

 Welche Fachrichtungen hast Du bisher aufgesucht? 
MfG 
Totenschein

----------


## Christiane

Hallo US, 
Ödeme können auch in der Leber ihre Ursache haben. Wurden mal die Leberwerte bestimmt oder eine Sono gemacht? 
Die Schilddrüse kann meines Wissens ebenfalls Ödeme setzen, v.a. bei der Unterfunktion. Du schreibst, du hast mal Ödeme und mal nicht - schwanken die Werte? 
Betablocker wirken tatsächlich gefäßerweiternd, v.a. auf die Arterien. Der Blutstrom in den Venen wird dadurch ebenfalls erhöht, was zur Folge hat, daß ein Teil der Flüssigkeit ins Gewege diffundiert. Da bei dir aber die Ödemneigung schwankt, kann es nicht allein von den Medis kommen. Du müsstest es einmal internistisch abklären lassen, hinsichtlich meiner Vermutungen siehe oben. 
Gruß, Christiane

----------


## U.S.

Ich war bei 2 Internisten.   Spezialrichtung      Herz und alle Organe wurden Untersucht mit Ultraschall und Echo für Herz      und Langzeit EKG.  
  Die Auswertung war ohne Befund, bis auf eine Bemerkung bei dem Echo, Ihr Herz schlägt aber sehr kräftig für ihr Alter. Leider habe ich nicht hinterfragt, was das bedeutet. 
  Das Belastungs-EKG wurde allerdings abgebrochen, da ich in den Beinen so starke Schmerzen hatte und nicht weiter treten konnte.  
  Verordnet wurde dann 3 mal täglich 30 Minuten Muskelaufbautrainig für die Beine.
  Habe das dann mit einer Therapeuten privat gemacht und führe es daher durch. 
  Es wurde wegen MS und Wirbelsäule MRT 2 Mal gemacht und ausgeschlossen auch keine Anzeichen von Schlaganfall. 
  Dann war ich bei 2. Internisten, bei dem ich jede 4 Jahre war, da wurde noch einmal Doppler der Beine gemacht und keine Veränderung zu den Vorjahren festgestellt. 
  Da es bei uns im Umfeld kein Endokrinologen gibt, macht das eine KK Abteilung mit ambulant, die auch Dialyse durchführen. 
  Dort wurden alle Blutwerte gemacht betreffs Niere, Antikörper wegen Rheuma, noch mal gesamte Untersuchung der Organe mit Ultraschall.  
  Die einzige Auffälligkeit war da, das meine SD nach einem halben Jahr, nach de Untersuchung beim NUK von 10 – 12 auf knapp 4 geschrumpft war.
  Um einen Messfehler auszuschließen, wurde die Untersuchung beim NUK eine Woche später wiederholt. Gleiche Ergebnis knapp 4.  
  Meine SD Werte waren dort ft4 bei 45 % und ft3 bei 29 %. 
  Hormone wurden erhöht. Diese Werte schwanken sehr, sind aber immer im Referenzbereich.
  Bin jetzt von 75 auf 100 T4 und 5 T3. Eine Erhöhung auf 10 T3 ergab keine Besserung der Wassereinlagerungen, darum wieder auf 5 T3. 
  Dann war ich bei einem Neurologen, wegen Untersuchung der Beine – mit Messungen im KK auch ohne Befund. 
  Dann war ich freiwillig bei einem Psychologen, ob eventuell mit nicht bekannte Störungen vorliegen. Befund, nach 4 Sitzungen, ich bin nervlich stabil und es muss eine organische Ursache haben. 
  Dann Behandlungen Lymphdrainagen und wieder Beingymnastik, ich  regelmäßig fortsetze, mit Wassergymnastik und Übungen der Rückenschule.  
  Dann der Versuch mit Einlagen, brachte wenig Erfolg in Bezug auf die Knöchel. 
  Hormone, wie Cortisol waren im normalen Bereich. Leberwerte und Cholesterin ebenfalls.
  MCV und MCH waren erhöht und B12 niedrig aber Folsäure sehr hoch.
  Darum nun B12 Spritzen, mit positiver Wirkung. 
  Eisen ist mittig. Wechseljahre auch ohne Probleme. 
  Ich nehme an Medikamente ¼ Nebilet früh und meine SD-Hormone. 
  Der Blutdruck ist oft früh 150/ auch mal 160/80 und geht nach ca 1 Stunde Bewegung runter auf 130 oder 135/80/70. 
  Ob mit oder ohne Betablocker. Hatte ja versucht abzusetzen über 14 Tage, gab aber keine Änderung mit den Wassereinlagerungen. HA besteht auf Einnahme. 
  Ansonsten habe ich kein Übergewicht, bin momentan bei 62 Kilo bei Größe 1, 67. Alter bald 60.
  Habe über Jahre als Hauptproblem immer wieder die Ödeme an den Knöcheln mit Wassereinlagerungen, die auch zur Gewichtssteigerung von 57 auf 62 Kilo führten.
  Auch bedingt durch die UF. Bis 50 Jahre wog ich immer ca. 50 – 55 Kilo, dann jährliche Steigerung um 2 Kilo. 
  Da es hier keine Diagnosen gab, die auf eine Erkrankung hinweisen, habe ich nun mal auf Ernährung geschaut, ob ich da auf etwas regiere. 
  Die Schmerzen in den Beinen, sind nur, wenn sie geschwollen sind. 
  Ich esse viel Vollkornbrot zum Frühstück mit Kräuterquark. Esse wenig Süßes und koche eigentlich täglich frisch, da ich Büro zu Hause habe und mir die Mittagspause nehme. 
  Bewegung ist im Sommer mehr als im Winter, da ich dann viel im Garten bin.
  Ich rauche gelegentlich, aber auch wenn ich lange Zeit nicht rauche hat das keinen Einfluss auf  meine Ödeme.
  Ich trinke früh 2 Tassen Kaffee dann mittags und nachmittags noch einmal.
  Alkohol ist minimal, abends aber gerne ein Bier. 
  Tagsüber Wasser und Früchtetee /Malve). Ich trinke keine Milch esse dafür aber täglich Quark. 
  Eiweiß gesamt war mittig, und Eiweiß im Urin o. Befund. Hatte noch mal Schnelltest letzte Woche gemacht, wurde zwischendurch von Arzt empfohlen., obwohl bei dem Nierencheck und Sammelurin nichts auffälliges war. 
  Es ist egal ob ich sitze oder mich Bewege –also Tage ohne Schreibtisch, ob es warm ist oder kalt, die Ödeme kommen, wenn sie Lust haben. Gicht wurde auch ausgeschlossen von einer Rheumaärztin. 
  Nun habe ich die Hosen runter gelassen, mehr fällt mir nicht ein. 
  Das mit dem Eiweiß essen habe ich noch nicht verstanden – soll man mehr oder weniger, weil es da so unterschiedliche Aussagen gibt.  
  Jod meide ich wegen Hashi, esse aber gelegentlich Süßwasserfisch aus der eigenen Region. 
  Danke erst einmal für die Mühe und kostbare Zeit.

----------


## Christiane

Zu den Schilddrüsenwerten können dir hier andere Leute mehr sagen, da habe ich nicht so die Erfahrung.  
Organ - und hormontechnisch gibt es von meiner Seite aus keine erkennbare Ursache für die Ödeme. Da auch beide Internisten keine greifbare Ursache fanden, wäre es evl mal angebracht, einen Neurologen aufzusuchen. Er kann dann schauen, ob es in dieser Hinsicht Dysregulationen gibt. Ist nur so eine Idee von mir.
Wurde auch mal ein allgemeiner Hormonstatus gemacht? Gibt es da evl Ungleichgewichte? 
Zu deiner Frage zu den Eiweisen: Die Leber baut die Nahrungseiweise zu körpereigenem Eiweiß um. Die Nieren haben neben ihrer Entgiftungsfunktion die Aufgabe, Eiweiße und andere für den Körper wichtige Stoffe in das Blut zurückzufiltern. Bei Erkrankungen beider Organe soll man eiweißarm essen, um sie bei deren Arbeit nicht zu überfordern.
Wenn man organisch gesund ist, kann man mit ruhigem Gewissen seine Portion Eiweiß zu sich nehmen. Bei (fast) eiweißfreier Kost kommt es sonst zu sogenannten Eiweißmangelödemen. Sie treten besonders stark im Bauchraum auf (die bekannten "Hungerödeme" bei afrikanischen Kindern). 
Hoffe ich konnte etwas helfen.

----------


## U.S.

Danke Christiane  für die sehr schnelle Antwort   

> Organ - und hormontechnisch gibt es von meiner Seite aus keine erkennbare Ursache für die Ödeme. Da auch beide Internisten keine greifbare Ursache fanden, wäre es evl mal angebracht, einen Neurologen aufzusuchen. Er kann dann schauen, ob es in dieser Hinsicht Dysregulationen gibt. Ist nur so eine Idee von mir.
> Wurde auch mal ein allgemeiner Hormonstatus gemacht? Gibt es da evl Ungleichgewichte?

 Neurologen habe ich bereits aufgesucht und es wurden auch verschiedene Messungen gemacht. O. Befund. 
Auch allgemeiner Hormonstatus wiederholt - o.B. 
Dann wäre vielleicht noch einmal die Möglichkeit den Versuch zu starten mal einige Tage den Quark weg zu lassen und auch auf Eiweiß zu verzichten, was sich dann tut, obwohl da ja organisch nichts vorliegt. 
Gibt es auch versteckte Sachen in der Fertignahrung, wie Brot oder so, was man täglich ißt und trinkt - Kaffee worauf man mit Ödeme reagieren kann? 
Ich hatte gestern einen Hinweis bekommen, früh ein Glas Wasser zu trinken, mit Zitronensaft und 1 Löffel Olivenöl. Heute hat es jedenfalls nichts gebracht  :Cry:  
Danke noch mal, ich weiß die Zeit zu schätzen.

----------

